# pflichtfelder formular



## prostAta (24. August 2004)

hallo erstmal 
Ich versuche mal mein Problem zu schildern.
Ich habe ein Formular mit Pflichfeldern, generell ist dieses ja nicht schwer
zu bauen, doch nun hätte ich gerne die Fehlermeldung, falls man eines dieser
Pflichfelder nicht ausgefüllt hat, direkt auf der Seite und zwar direkt
neben dem jeweiligen Input Feld. Habe schon mit Javascript und PHP so Fehlermeldungen ausgegeben doch ich weiss nicht, wie ich sie auf die Formular Seite selbst bringen soll, anstatt in einem Popup oder auf einer verlinkten seite. 
Wäre über Tips sehr erfreut 
Ein Beispiel dazu findet man z..b. hier:
https://meine.deutsche-bank.de/mod/WebObjects/dbpbc.woa
Ich hoffe nicht, das ihr denkt, ich hoffe auf ein fertiges Script. Ich bräuchte nur kleine Tips wie man so etwas realisiert bzw wo man Tips dafür findet.
mfg prostata


----------



## Max West (24. August 2004)

Schick doch das Formular einfach auf die Formular-Seite ab. Je nachdem ob fehler gefunden wurden oder nicht, kannst du dann auf die verarbeitende Seite weiterleiten oder die Fehler ausgeben.


----------



## prostAta (24. August 2004)

ja genau das scheint langsam mein problem zu werden. bin schon
auf die idee gestossen doch umsetzen kann ich sie nicht.
irgendwie weiss ich nicht genau wie man das machen kann


----------



## shutdown (24. August 2004)

<form action="dernamedeinesformulars.php" method="post">
adsfjölasdfjlafsjdljasöfdj
</form>

dann kannste per PHP damit arbeiten:

<?php
     if($_POST['wasauchimmer']=="")
     {
         echo "Bitte ausfüllen!";
     }


----------



## prostAta (24. August 2004)

ah k danke schonmal
aber ich habe ja noch ne php datei auf die sie eigentlich linkt um
den inhalt zu übergeben. irgendwie muss dann ja noch ne abfrage rein, 
das wenn alles ausgefüllt ist, er zu ner anderen datei springt.


----------



## shutdown (24. August 2004)

also wenn du die Daten zu einer anderen Datei zum übertragen übergibst kannst du nicht gleichzeitig per PHP überprüfen, ob die Felder ausgefüllt sind.

Da müsstest du javascript nehmen.

Oder du lässt überprüfen und eintragen von dieser einen Formualdatei -> PHP


----------



## prostAta (24. August 2004)

ich habe einfach mal die php datei in die formular datei
eingebettet...
sieht nun ca so aus:

```
<html>
<body>
<?php 
 function form() {
	 if (($_POST['email'] == "") && ($_POST['land'] == ""))
 	 {
?>
viel viel text
<?php
 }
else {
das formular script aus der alten php datei
 }
?>
</body>
</html>
```
nun habe ich allerdings das problem das ich als fehler folgendes bekomme:
Parse error: parse error, unexpected $ in /app/projekte/brilliant/email.php on line 189
obwohl ich nur 188 zeilen habe...


----------



## prostAta (24. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von prostAta _
> *ich habe einfach mal die php datei in die formular datei
> eingebettet...
> sieht nun ca so aus:
> ...


k hat sich alles erledigt :>


----------

